# Quick Review of a Great Little Cyclone!



## PSUmike (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm glad you're happy with this. I've been meaning to pickup a dust collector, and I'll take your review into serious consideration when I do.

I've got a 6" Grizzly jointer, and I've been completely happy with it thus far. It's absolutely my favorite tool.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm a member of this fan club club


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I too am a member of the "fan" club. I've had mine for close to a year. I really bought it because I wanted the filter clean out handle on top. I was tired of taking my HF apart to clean the filter. This really has much more suck than the HF.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice review, thanks for the information. That unit has a tempting price point.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear you're happy with the DC.

Just a couple points to note (and no I'm not bashing HF, so all the HF fan boys can settle down… as I love HF and own plenty of their tools).

Frst, a "true" 2 HP Induction motor wired for 110 volts will pull 14 amps at max power, and the starting surge will trip a 15 amp. breaker. So how do companies (Sears TS, HF DC, Shop Vac, etc….) sell their 2, 3 and even 5 HP machines with 15 amp circuit plugs on them. Easy, they play games with the HP rating. You'll find that these machines are closer to 1.5 or 1.75 HP.

So while many companies play games with "peak HP" ratings (where the take the max. amps seen on starting surge and use that number to calculate the HP) I've found that Grizzly advertises a "true" HP rating. And that's why anything they sell that's rated over 1.75 HP is wired for 220 volt only.

Second, your side by side comparison is not an apples to apples comparison. You would need to hook the HF up to a cyclone pre-filter like a Thien top hat. The Grizzly appears to pull harder in your side by side, but it's pulling through a cyclone which adds resistance to flow (head loss), where the HF doesn't. So advantage HF.

But the Grizzly has a lot more surface area in the pleated filter than the HF does in the bag, so advantage Grizzly.

I'd like to see a side by side with a suped up HF with a Wynn pleated cartridge filter and a Thein Top hat.

But then again, some guys want a DC and not a DC project :^)


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I hear you Matt, I put a Fluke on the Grizzly when it randomly tripped my 20 amp 220 volt breaker and at start-up it was sucking like 60 amps then steady at 18 amps. I wired everything up to a dedicated 30 amp breaker and have been good to go.


----------



## bigfred (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a new grizzly dust-collector to be delivered this wed. i'll post more on it later.


----------



## 680 (Nov 20, 2013)

The only dust collection I have is a little shop 1.5 HP shop vacuum. I own a Rigid 4512, router table with a 7518 and a chop saw. My space is one bay of a 3 car garage, I have noticed how much dust accumulates after a day of woodwork. I read through Bill Lintz's information on DC and it concerns me because I plan on doing this for a long time. I am restricted to 110 for power. I guess I could have 220 set up professionally if I need to. Do you guys think it is overkill to use this piece of equipment for DC on the aforementioned equipment?


----------



## Bearhunter (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the same Grizzly cyclone dust collector. The two major faults I have with the machine are the casters and the weak framework. I will be looking into changing the light duty, small, cheap furniture-type casters the machine came with. They do not roll very well, and get stuck on the smallest thing on the floor. The weight and bulk of this machine would be served much better with 3" or even 4" casters. Changing out the original casters is a must for me. 
The framework for this machine is a bit too light. I find when rolling the machine, the frame flexes and springs around way too much.. Either a larger tubing should have been used, spans between supporting braces reduced, or additional bracing should have been welded into place. I will be studying the problem with an eye to welding additional bracing to stiffen the frame and take the springiness out of it.
Other than these two faults, I like the machine. I would have paid a bit more money for a stiffer framework and better casters.


----------

